# Driving Licence Renewal Query



## JAM3114 (17 Jan 2013)

Hi, I've been unsuccessful in getting through to someone in my local Co Co offices either by phone or email to get an answer - hoping someone here can shed some light on 2 queries.

1. Do I have to hand over my exiting licence & be without one when I apply?
2. Did they sort out the issues surrounding the photographs that can be used?


----------



## peteb (17 Jan 2013)

Yes to the first one and no to the second!


----------



## glynner (17 Jan 2013)

Where did he go !!!!!!!


----------



## JAM3114 (17 Jan 2013)

peteb said:


> Yes to the first one and no to the second!



 posted without finishing & didn't even realise


----------



## moonman (26 Feb 2013)

i saw the driving licence of a friend of mine today, its from 2000 to 2020. i didn't think they issued 20 year licences . this is in dublin. the person was 40 when the licence was issued, can anyone shed any light on this.


----------



## gipimann (26 Feb 2013)

Did you see the category dates or the licence issued on date (which is beside the photograph)?

I've noticed that some of the category from and to dates on my own licence include the period of the previous licence.

For example, my category B from/to dates show March 2001 to March 2021.  My licence was renewed in Mar 2011.


----------



## moonman (26 Feb 2013)

GIPIMANN,,, no i didn't notice i just looked at the dates, but i will be seeing him on thursday.


----------



## moonman (6 Apr 2013)

sorry for the late reply , I saw his licence and it is category  B , it just says from august 7th 2000 to august 6th 2020.     on another licence issue  has anyone got the changes in budget 2013 on licence fees. are over 70s still free for the 3 year licence , I know that they need a medical clearance.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Apr 2013)

moonman said:


> sorry for the late reply , I saw his licence and it is category  B , it just says from august 7th 2000 to august 6th 2020.     on another licence issue  has anyone got the changes in budget 2013 on licence fees. are over 70s still free for the 3 year licence , I know that they need a medical clearance.



This was updated on 23rd January, 2013 and shows rates:

*Rates*

  Since 1 January 2013, the cost of driving licences is as follows:


One-year driving licence costs €25
Three-year driving licence costs €35
Ten-year driving licence costs €55*
*Five-year bus and/or truck driving licence since 19 January 2013.
  Motorists over the age of 70 can get their driving licence renewed for free.
  Exchanging a driving licence to show a new name or address is free, but to add a new category is €35.


----------



## moonman (6 Apr 2013)

thanks for that.  on the application form the one /three/ten  year rates you quote are as you post , but there is no mention of the over 70s info.


----------



## roker (6 Apr 2013)

I beleive over 70s have to have a medical


----------



## Time (6 Apr 2013)

Yes a medical is needed from 70 onwards either yearly or 3 yearly.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Apr 2013)

And BTW you have to pay for that medical for the over 70's licence. It is NOT covered by a medical or GP card


----------



## moonman (7 Apr 2013)

the form for the driving licence is no longer available in police stations , I asked where one can get a form and, the policeman I spoke to said I had to download and print it .  I told him I didn't have a printer and he replied I could go to an internet café and do it there. so the form which is free, will cost a fee in a internet café if one does not live near  a citizens advice centre or a driving licence centre.


----------



## roker (7 Apr 2013)

Previously it could not be downloaded because there is a tear off section tthat you sign and they attach to your licence, has this change?


----------



## Time (7 Apr 2013)

Yes. 

The full form can be downloaded now.

http://www.rsa.ie/Documents/Licensed Drivers/D401_Full_Licence_app_form.pdf


----------



## DaveD (8 Apr 2013)

Note that payment can't be made by credit card....

_Cheques, bank drafts and postal orders for the appropriate fee should be made payable to the Local Authority to which you are applying._


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Apr 2013)

Have just discovered that there is at least 4 to 5 weeks delay on renewing driving licences due to the new style card type licence. This means of course that you are without a licence for that length of time.

The council has told me that should you be stopped by the guards and asked for a licence you should contact them immediately and they will supply a letter stating the renewal is in progress.

Should you be travelling abroad and taking or hiring a car send them a copy of your flight/boat details and they will PULL the licence for you


----------



## gipimann (8 Apr 2013)

There were delays of 4-5 weeks in some areas of the country even before the new-style card came in.   When I renewed my licence in 2011, I applied about 10 days before the licence expired, but didn't get the renewal for about 5 weeks.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (8 Apr 2013)

moonman said:


> sorry for the late reply , I saw his licence and it is category  B , it just says from august 7th 2000 to august 6th 2020.     on another licence issue  has anyone got the changes in budget 2013 on licence fees. are over 70s still free for the 3 year licence , I know that they need a medical clearance.



What probably happened was that he got his first drivers licence in August 2000, and renewed it in August 2010, so it now runs to August 2020.


----------



## Olympian (8 Apr 2013)

Was renewing late Jan. Received a receipt from the council for cheque payment and then took another month to get the licence.


----------



## Time (8 Apr 2013)

terrysgirl33 said:


> What probably happened was that he got his first drivers licence in August 2000, and renewed it in August 2010, so it now runs to August 2020.



Precisely. They always date back from the date of first licensing.


----------



## roker (8 Apr 2013)

Mine goes back 35 yr, bet they have no records


----------



## moonman (8 Apr 2013)

terrysgirl33 said:


> What probably happened was that he got his first drivers licence in August 2000, and renewed it in August 2010, so it now runs to August 2020.


 no its his first licence.  I went to the clondalkin office for the form today the,  person I spoke told me that the doctor will pass the eye test part and there is no need to go to an opticians for one. I wear glasses and the licence I am replacing my photo has me  wearing glasses. I enquired from my local specsavers,  did their offer of a free eye test be ok for the licence and the told me no its a different test and its 30 euro.


----------



## djh (8 Apr 2013)

Does anyone know if you exchange an old style paper licence for a new one due to change of address do you get the new plastic card type one?


----------



## Time (8 Apr 2013)

Yes. They only do the plastic cards now.


----------



## Billo (8 Apr 2013)

If I change address should I apply for a new driving licence or wait until the old one expires which in my case is 2014  ?


----------



## Time (8 Apr 2013)

Better to wait. By 2014 they should have the system fixed.


----------



## moonman (9 Apr 2013)

you are supposed to apply as soon as you change address, it is illegal not to .


----------



## Time (9 Apr 2013)

Supposed to yes. In practice the Gardaí do not care about such a minor infraction.


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Apr 2013)

Time said:


> Supposed to yes. In practice the Gardaí do not care about such a minor infraction.


 
Yes, but then we'll have him back on in a few months complaining he never got his penalty points to his new address.


----------



## Time (9 Apr 2013)

You can never win.


----------



## Billo (9 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I am considering the position. I tried to ring the dept. but got fed up waiting and pushing buttons for all the different options. I will let it drift for the time being.


----------



## Dermot (9 Apr 2013)

Are there new regulations in relation to where you get the photographs taken or will the standard ones do as before?.


----------



## Time (9 Apr 2013)

Standard ones will do until September.

After September they will take your picture at one of their designated offices.


----------



## moonman (9 Apr 2013)

Billo said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am considering the position. I tried to ring the dept. but got fed up waiting and pushing buttons for all the different options. I will let it drift for the time being.


, it say
 if you go to rsa.ie ,, have a look at the driving licence section , it says that you have to inform them if you move house.


----------



## moonman (9 Apr 2013)

Billo said:


> If I change address should I apply for a new driving licence or wait until the old one expires which in my case is 2014 ?


 you can only get a new licence if your existing one has less than 3 months to expiry date, , . so as your licence will expire in 2014 they will refuse you a new one. look at rsa .ie its very informative , you may be able to give them a change of address by email.


----------



## Dermot (9 Apr 2013)

Thanks very much  "Time" for your help


----------



## Billo (9 Apr 2013)

moonman said:


> , it say
> it says that you have to inform them if you move house.



Where on rsa.ie does it say this ?


----------



## moonman (10 Apr 2013)

if you look at the application form ,(you can see it on line) ,   its available on rsa.ie or ndls.ie , it is the new set up which will be taking control of all licence issues from sept .  its a 10 page form on the front page it says , "this form allows you to apply for the following" it gives several headings and the last one is changing personal details. from page 6 to page 9 it gives guidance notes .  on the top of page 7 it    states that if you are applying for a name or address change you fill in this form it also says that in the case of an address change you must send in a utility bill and they will do the change for free.


----------



## Time (10 Apr 2013)

Still does not say that you must change your address.


----------



## moonman (10 Apr 2013)

no it doesn't, but in the introduction,  on the second last point it says ,,ADVISE of change of personal details , (name or address - complete parts1,2,4 and 6 of the form.)    I would do as it says as I wouldn't take a chance on the police ignoring a minor infraction.


----------



## Marie (24 Jun 2013)

Time said:


> Still does not say that you must change your address.



I am not a lawyer or a police person but I do know that information on a legal document (which is what a driver's license is) must be accurate for it to be legal and valid.  If a driver's licence puts the owner in an address other than where they live that is clearly false information.    

Secondly, you would need to think about/check out whether your car insurance is also invalidated if your license shows an address other than your own.


----------

